# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Video dùng thử Samsung Galaxy Note II

## phongphongphong1992

*Những tính năng mới như Air View, Quick Command hay Best Faces cùng việc cải tiến bút S-Pen mang đến cho Note II nhiều khác biệt so với S III và Note đời đầu.*

Khi giới thiệu Galaxy Note II, cấu hình chỉ là một phần đáng chú ý. Model sở hữu bộ xử lý 4 nhân Exynos 4412 1,6 GHz, RAM 2 GB và màn hình HD 5,5 inch là smartphone mạnh mẽ nhất hiện nay, nhưng tính năng mới là thứ quan trọng và mang lại sức mạnh lớn cho Galaxy Note II.

Air View, Quick Command... là những tính năng giúp cho chiếc bút cảm ứng S-Pen của Galaxy Note II trở nên đa năng hơn đời đầu. Người dùng có thể di chuyển bút để xem trước thông tin, vẽ và viết để tạo ra các câu lệnh sử dụng. Ngay cả với Galaxy S III, tính năng của Note II cũng thú vị hơn khi có thêm tính năng chụp hình Best Faces, giúp chọn ảnh đẹp khi chụp nhóm...


Chạy Android 4.1 Jelly Bean với giao diện Touch Wiz giống như trên Galaxy S III, Menu ứng dụng trên giao diện này lại được rút xuống chỉ còn 4 cột thay vì 5 cột như trên Galaxy Note đời đầu, dù màn hình được nới rộng thêm 0,2 inch.

*Xem video sử dụng thực tế Galaxy Note II:
*

​

----------


## xuantruong.seo

Nhìn mà phát thèm...ước gì tậu dc 1 em cũng mừng ^^

----------

